
Fed Names Recipients of $3.3 Trillion in Crisis Aid - Bloomberg - stretchwithme
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-01/fed-names-recipients-of-3-3-trillion-of-aid-during-u-s-financial-crisis.html
======
jpa
The article wasn't clear: were these funds paid back with interest? Or is it
just revolving debt? What would have happen if one of the counter parties went
under? Does the Fed just right off the loss and newly created money that was
loaned just vanish?

~~~
stretchwithme
Here's another article on it from the Christian Science Monitor detailing the
loans:

    
    
      http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2010/1201/Federal-Reserve-s-astounding-report-We-loaned-banks-trillions
    

Of course, if housing prices return to levels reflecting their actual rental
value, a lot of this won't be paid back. Its anyone's guess, really, because
the situation is so complex and intentionally obscured.

This whole mess is a colossal indictment of the Fed and its easy money
policies. No wonder they resisted admitting it.

------
stretchwithme
The real cost of the housing bubble. And probably where the current tech
bubble originated.

